# Crepe pan purchase advice.



## babaoriley (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi! I am new to this forum and need some advice about purchasing
a crepe pan. Don't have any deeper or good knowledge about materials
so i just wanted to ask about advice and which of them you maybe would buy or not buy.

Chasseur Cast Iron: http://goo.gl/00jNm

Staub 1213023 Pan: http://goo.gl/pNDCo

Swift Supreme Non Stick Griddle: http://goo.gl/Q5icU

De Buyer 5615.30 Mineral B Element: http://goo.gl/gBWJO

Stellar: http://goo.gl/MfxdB

greetings.


----------



## highlander01 (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you going to be making a lot of crepes?

Personally the chasseur being enameled I would be worried I would chip it, I'm not a big fan of non stick pans and the De Buyer will probably be fairly heavy also I am not sure what metal type B is but if it is anything like the Matfer Bourgeat pans that I have I love them (really heavy but you get used to the weight over time and just as good as non stick for food not ... well sticking!!!!  )

Also will you be using this pan for anything else?

When I do make crepes I just use my 10 inch Matfer Bourgeat carbon steel pan ... works great


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm with highlander, I've made hundreds of crepes and prefer 8 or 10 inch nonstick saute pans.
The 2 I do have are de buyer type. Get em seasoned and use them for crepes and nothing else.
If I did buy a crepe pan it would be a convex type.


----------



## babaoriley (Feb 15, 2013)

I be using them 2-4 times a month i guess. Not that much to be honest.

Will mainly use them for crepes and eggs. Gonne have a look at the Matfer Bourgeat pans then 

Liked Chasseur but mainly becuase of the prise.


----------



## babaoriley (Feb 15, 2013)

Was thinking about an saute pan as well but liked the idea of an low edge for spreading the butter like the real crepes

makers do. Maybe its little silly


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well if youre only gonna use it couple times a month IMO thats all the more reason

to stick to a pan, or type of pan, that you use a LOT. You already know it's weight,

it's balance and general feel. When I cook up a hefty batch of crepes, I usually have a

minimum of 3 pans going at once. i'm therefore moving constantly--since I know my pans well

cuz I use em all the time for everything,  I produce finshed crepes pretty fast, once I'm in the zone.

And by the way, I usually butter or non-stick the pan only on the first one-- after that

the fat in the batter takes over the job of not sticking to the pan. Its also in the proper

heat of course, but I rarely get sticks/destroyed crepes.


----------

